# First Generation Farmers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This if the first of a four part series on the trials and tribulations that face a "new" farmer....by Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5266:first-generation-farmers-and-ranchers-part-1&catid=70roducer-features&Itemid=61


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice article Mike. Thanks for sharing.

With the average age of the current farmer getting older by the day I wonder who will feed the masses in a few short generations.

It is not that I fear large corporate farms. I suppose they have their place. I reckon it is nostalgia, remembering how the farmers of the past spent their lives working the land. There is a sense of accomplishment when things come together on a farm, when the fruits of your labor make the sweat and long hours seem worth it.

In the back of my mind I suppose I am concerned that corporate farming will one day have a monopoly on food and will have no competition, much like we see in other areas of the economy.

Big oil had the Mom and Pop gas stations shut down and are free to set fuel prices as they please.

Hog farmers here now have so many regulations that most sign a contract with Tyson or someone to fund the upgrades.

Chicken farmers now sign a 10 year (was once 6 years) agreement with Tyson, who supplies the houses, chickens and feed. I do not personally know of one family who has resigned with then once the contract was up. After the farmer owns the chicken houses out right they find they can not afford chickens or feed and have no market.

The only two major areas I still see as independent are the crop farmers and cattlemen.

Our community was once an Ag based community. Very few crops or pastures left around here now days.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam not the first person in my family to farm(grandpa farmed,dad hobby farmer) but in a way Iam like a first generation farmer, building up my own empire not taking over one. Up till recently I was just renting land but finally bought some. dad and I did some figuring. Back when grandpa bought his farm 480 acres in 1944 it was easier for him to buy and pay for that land than it will be for me buying 160 acres. We based it on how many months labor for a skilled labour to pay for the land. Infact it would be close for grandpa to have bought a full section for the same trouble as me buying 1/4.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is Part 2.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5290:first-generation-farmers-ranchers-and-dairymen-part-2&catid=70roducer-features&Itemid=61


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Part 3.

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5301:-first-generation-farmers-ranchers-and-dairymen-part-3&catid=93:featured-main-page

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

These are nice reads. I would hate to start from scratch and go into farming now.

I was able to purchase my father's land and have updated a lot of the equipment. Just from a knowledge standpoint I would be a lost ball in high weeds if I did not have my grandfather and father to learn from.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My son and I are 9th and 10th generation farmers two of the farms we own have been in the family 280 years .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> My son and I are 9th and 10th generation farmers two of the farms we own have been in the family 280 years .


I do not know how many generations we have farmed. My great-great grandfather came to this area when it was opened up for settlement. The deeds on parts of the land came from the railroads, back in a time when the railroads were paid in land rather than cash. The indians owned it, then the railroads, then us.

Do not know how many generations of our family farmed before my great-great grandfather settled here back in the 1800's.

My great grandfather built mills here. He had a sawmill, gristmill, feed mill and thrashing machines. In the "roaring 20's" he became a very prosperous man. The banks convinced him to let them manage his money. The great depression pretty much broke him. He managed to keep the land.

There is some interesting family history. During the depression he was offered 300 acres in exchange for a team of mules. He could not replace the mules and needed them to make a crop so he turned the offer down.

During the War Between the States my great-great-grandfather was plowing and some soldiers rode through and asked him if he wanted to go shoot some Yankees. He said he did not have time for such foolishness and had a crop to make.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My grandfathers farm was located on the eastern side of the Smoky mountains(NC)....during the great depression he sold off 2000 acres of timbered mountain land for .25 cents per acre.....about 12 years ago it was developed into a retirement/2nd home community with lots selling for 250K to 750K...according to the view. It is full of million dollar homes. But...he was able to hold onto his bottom land and survive and raise his family of 9 children....my Dad being the youngest....the depression was very tough on folks here in the Southland.

Regards, Mike


----------

